# Grand Teton National Park



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

The boss(Susie) and I are thinking about a Teton vacation. Can anyone recommend a campground?


----------



## outback_travelers (Jan 23, 2006)

We stayedseveral places around Yellowstone last year. The one by the tetons was called Coulter bay. We were with in walking distance of the lake and had a bear walk through camp. It was quite and close to several places to visit. We enjoyed. I hope that you have a great trip!!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I stayed on Jackson Lake as well...same bay. Very nice.


----------



## wiracer24 (Mar 15, 2006)

We also camped in Coelter Bay 2 yrs ago. We enjoyed all stops in the park on that trip. When you go, take the time to go on the 4WD road as it was another highlight of the trip. We ran into a herd of Elk, mabye 150 head.







Jenny lake and the waterfalls is worth the hike.







A whitewater raft trip from Jackson Hole was also a huge hit, the river is love and we got to feel the love.







Wished we could have stayed longer. Have a great time...as I'm sure you will.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Here's a good summary of your options.

Enjoy!


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

We stayed at one of the NPS Campgrounds. I can't remember the name, it was snake something or lizard something. It was very nice, right on the lake and had nice views.


----------

